# Textarea-scroll bar.



## needafix (Mar 23, 2005)

Can I get this without the accompanying scroll bar?


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

There is no scroll bar for me (in Firefox). Are you using IE?


----------



## needafix (Mar 23, 2005)

IE6 yeah.


----------



## needafix (Mar 23, 2005)

Fixed.




If I can get it to scroll now with the mousewheel. Have my cake and eat it to.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

needafix said:


> If I can get it to scroll now with the mousewheel. Have my cake and eat it to.


You want the page to scroll or the inside of the text box to scroll?


----------



## needafix (Mar 23, 2005)

I would like the text to scroll only. This thing I'm working on is an active html desktop so in the end I need that document to scroll also without scroll bars.

Also there is a site so wide I have to constantly use the bottom scroll bar. Is there a way I can squash that into one screen or have them do something to their code to make it fit the different computer screens of people?


----------



## ewiessner (May 4, 2006)

You can assign container elements like 

and with percentage-based values instead of pixel values.

That way no matter what resolution or browser size people are using, the width of the site or element on the page will take up a percentage of the space instead of a hard-coded amount.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm not really sure how to make it scroll without a scroll bar, I imagine it could be done with CSS somehow, but I'm not an expert.


----------

